# Jack Levin & James Alan Fox NUPD "Criminologists"



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I read about and see these 2 clowns on the news & quoted in the paper constantly. They both have all sorts of XY&Z's after their name and belong to NUPD's criminal justice program. When looking at our former Lt. Govenor (Muffy Healey), I guess anybody can consider themselves a "Criminologist" but it's easy to Monday Morning Quarterback why people do what they did and the cops reactions etc.... These 2 have never worn a uniform or been out of the ivory tower of academia long enough to form an opinion (in my opinion), so why are they constanly sought out for their advice or quoted so much in the TV and papers? They've been quoted recently on issues ranging from Rod (Mr. Ritalin) Matthews (Fox) to the Virginia Tech shootings (Levin).*

*Has anybody on here had these 2 assclowns for a class? If so, explain if the class was worthwhile or a waste of time. I may have to enroll to inject a bit of life into their classes. *

*I have said it before in a different way, but here goes...... Those who can, DO. Those who can't, TEACH. Those who can't teach, obvioulsy become "CRIMINOLOGISTS". If you don't know who I am talking about, I have conveniently brought up their pictures for you to gaze upon. Looks as if Jack needs a hair/ears & nose hair trimmer kit. *


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No but I have had text books written by them and I was not impressed... in fact I never even used the books. I my four years of College I think I have only really used one text book.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> * I may have to enroll to inject a bit of life into their classes.*


Don't bother....one of my co-workers had both, and told me that they absolutely hate facts, because they're devastating to their argument.

Every "criminologist" should read this book;

http://www.amazon.com/Signal-Zero-George-Kirkham/dp/0345257715

It was written by a Florida State University Criminology Professor who was challenged by one of his police officer students to become a cop for a short time. He did just that, serving as a Tampa PD Patrol Officer for almost 4 months. The things he saw caused him to do a 180-degree turnaround on how he viewed policing and the police.


----------



## stash9009 (Jul 25, 2004)

I had Fox for Statistics when I did my masters degree at Northeastern. I was only 1 of 2 cops in the class. Everyone else there wanted to stay in academia. Fox is very, very, intelligent when it comes to numbers and stats...the class was almost over my head (and I am not that dumb). Fox talked like everyone in the class was on his level which no one clearly was.

As for his criminology opinions and books, I have no relevant comments.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

I've had them both for two classes each at NU. I must say that I found all classes to be extremely interesting, and both professors to be extremely knowledgable.

As for hating statistics because they are devastating to their arguments....*100% FALSE!!!* I am looking at my class notes from the class right now, and there were EXTENSIVE statistics given by Fox and Levin about countless issues. Don't know where your co-worker got that one. This is only my opinion, but I found the classes to be among the best taught at NU.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I had Fox several years ago. During the Gainsville FL. murders in the early 90s I had him for a class. He is a goof Prof. but he is a media hound. I had him in class one morning and saw him on TV being interviewed that evening in Gainsville FL. He must have jumped on a plane right after class.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

CampusOfficer said:


> I've had them both for two classes each at NU. I must say that I found all classes to be extremely interesting, and both professors to be extremely knowledgable.


I had some extremely interesting and knowledgeable professors also. That doesn't mean they could find their asses with two hands and a flashlight.



CampusOfficer said:


> As for hating statistics because they are devastating to their arguments....*100% FALSE!!!* I am looking at my class notes from the class right now, and there were EXTENSIVE statistics given by Fox and Levin about countless issues. Don't know where your co-worker got that one. This is only my opinion, but I found the classes to be among the best taught at NU.


I guess "Reading for Comprehension" wasn't part of your NU curriculum? I said nothing about statistics (although those can be skewed anyway you choose), I mentioned *facts*......in that neither Levin nor Fox were interested in hearing what actually goes on in the street. To them, a police officer's real-world experience is always dismissed as "anecdotal".

Put down the class notes (as well as the Kool-Aid) and don't take everything spouted by someone who never leaves the ivory tower as gospel.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

CampusOfficer said:


> I've had them both for two classes each at NU. I must say that I found all classes to be extremely interesting, and both professors to be extremely knowledgable.
> 
> As for hating statistics because they are devastating to their arguments....*100% FALSE!!!* I am looking at my class notes from the class right now, and there were EXTENSIVE statistics given by Fox and Levin about countless issues. Don't know where your co-worker got that one. This is only my opinion, but I found the classes to be among the best taught at NU


*Well as I am fond of saying... Figures Lie, and Liars Figure. Delta784 is right, they can skewer any figure into a peg to fit in the right hole. I was just wondering if they had any real life experience out of the classroom? Guess they found the Ivory Tower a comfortable place to stay and spew their garbage.*

*I was just pissed that Professa' Fox asked Mrs Ouilette if he could watch the criminal proceedings on Rod "Ritalin" Matthews since it was a closed court and she agreed. He told her he could study him and tell her what made him tick and do such a horrible crime. Then he turns around 15 years later and tries to spring this psychopath back into society. At his 10 year parole hearing Matthews stated he didn't know if he still had the urge to kill or not. Maybe Professa' Fox should build Rod an au-pair suite and invite him home to watch his kids...... He's just a media whore, kinda' like Ernie Boch Jr. is.*


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> *I was just pissed that Professa' Fox asked Mrs Ouilette if he could watch the criminal proceedings on Rod "Ritalin" Matthews since it was a closed court and she agreed. He told her he could study him and tell her what made him tick and do such a horrible crime. Then he turns around 15 years later and tries to spring this psychopath back into society. At his 10 year parole hearing Matthews stated he didn't know if he still had the urge to kill or not. Maybe Professa' Fox should build Rod an au-pair suite and invite him home to watch his kids...... He's just a media whore, kinda' like Ernie Boch Jr. is.*


100% agree with you. Shaun Ouelette's mother was a guest speaker during one of Fox's classes at NU (you know...where "Reading for Comprehension" is not part of the curriculum). He spoke at length about the travesty of the murder and the pain it caused Ouelette's mother. Then to go and back stab her like that is an a-hole thing to do...no question. It's diabolical. I don't defend the guy, I just enjoyed the class, and found it interesting. I can't agree more that he's a media hound, and he should invite Rod Matthews into an au-pair suite to watch his kids...Louise Woodward can join them.

I earlier misinterpreted the word "fact" for "stat." It was a simple oversight on my part. Relax....I am not the enemy.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 15, 2006)

When I went to NU in the late 80's I made it a point not to take any classes taught by either one one these two self appointed " criminologists ". They both love to get their names in the news. So much so they they both had PR reps. FYI ... Fox's undergrad degree is in music and his master's is in math. The only thing my CJ degree from NU is good for is the Quinn Bill. I got more out of the master's program at WNEC then I did at five years at NU. As long as Fox runs the show at NU, they can forget about me giving them any money.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

How can someone claim to be a "criminologist" if they have never been a cop? That's like someone who's never handled a pan teaching a cooking class. It would be better if they were both hardened criminals, because at least then they could claim some actual experience with the criminal justice system.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> *They both have all sorts of XY&Z's after their name and belong to NUPD's criminal justice program. *


WOAH woah woah woah settle down. First, they aren't NUPD... they are Northeastern professors, no affiliation with the police department at NU.

Second, I had Fox for a teacher in a class. I found him to be intelligent with numbers as others have said but to be arrogant. Also, the FBI seems to trust his numbers well enough:

Bureau of Justice Statistics: Homicide Trends in the US

Also, Fox is not the Dean of the College anymore. Hasn't been for at least 6-8 years now


----------

